# Menu in applets



## scorpicore (21. Dez 2004)

frage an die community:

gibt es eine möglichkeit menus in applets einzubauen? ich versuche gerade, ein programm, dass ich als anwendung geschrieben habe, in ein applet zu konvertieren, was auch wunderbar funktioniert.
nur das menu lässt sich nicht übertragen.
bitte um hilfe =)


----------



## fläschen (21. Dez 2004)

Machs doch ohne das Menü


----------



## scorpicore (21. Dez 2004)

lol du flasche


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2004)

Handelt es sich um ein AWT- oder ein Swing-Applet?


----------



## scorpicore (21. Dez 2004)

ich hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt was ich jetz programmiere benutze einfach dies und das....

aber bin mir ziemlich sicher dass die antwort swing is 

auf jeden fall b enutze ich JPanel und JButtons... das sind doch swing komponenten oder?


----------



## dotlens (21. Dez 2004)

meunus machst du:
mit awt: Menu
mit swing: JMenu

was funktioniert bei dir nicht? gibt es Exceptions? wird es nicht angezeigt? zeig mal den code


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Dez 2004)

Das ist aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr wichtig.
Zunächst mal sollten AWT- und Swing-Components nicht miteinander gemischt werden.
Dazu: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5113
Außerdem passt dann das Look & Feel u.U. nicht mehr zusammen.

Ich habe noch mal in der API-Doc gewühlt. Soweit ich nun weiß, kann man Applets keine MenuBar hinzufügen, weil das nur bei Typen von Frame möglich ist. Da musst Du schon etwas eigenes basteln.
Du brauchst dazu Objekte von Label und PopupMenu, u.U. auch von Vector und die "MenuItems" zu verwalten.
Außerdem musst Du mit einem MouseListener/MouseEvent arbeiten.


----------



## scorpicore (21. Dez 2004)

ja gut sowas kann ich machen das ist aber etwas sehr kompliziert.....


danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## abollm (21. Dez 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Ich habe noch mal in der API-Doc gewühlt. Soweit ich nun weiß, kann man Applets keine MenuBar hinzufügen, weil das nur bei Typen von Frame möglich ist. Da musst Du schon etwas eigenes basteln.
> Du brauchst dazu Objekte von Label und PopupMenu, u.U. auch von Vector und die "MenuItems" zu verwalten.
> Außerdem musst Du mit einem MouseListener/MouseEvent arbeiten.



Es ist schon möglich, einem Applet ein Menü zu spendieren.

Wenn du dir das Applet, das im folgenden Thread besprochen wird, einmal herunterlädst, wirst du sehen, dass es geht.
Vielleicht poste ich demnächst noch etwas Beispiel-Code zu diesem Thema.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10996&sid=660256f04a6113b0e839e1be7de2c27e


----------

